# Borth & Ynyslas Golf Club



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2015)

Was lucky enough to be allowed to play here by the Mrs whilst we were on holiday and cross another course off my links list. Tip - a nearby zoo means that little ones can be entertained for the duration of a round 

Has really good variety. There are some very tight tee shots early on where you can barley breathe on the tee. These are very exposed to the elements and are pretty penal if you miss, options are fairway, road, beach!

Course then winds into the dunes from about 5 to 12 and make really good use of the terrain, example being a shelf like green cut into the bank of a dune, must be about 20 paces deep max!

Its not as grandly presented as Aberdovey across the estuary but it's charm is that it's one of those courses that makes (courtesy of Mr Harry Colt) the best use of the land it has and also gives a bit of a feel for how golf used to be played.

That feel runs through the pro shop and clubhouse. Both very old school, completely unpretentious and very welcoming, I really enjoyed playing there and wouldn't hesitate to play again if in the area.

Some pictures at the following link for anyone interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tpag6wxoztxp425/AABDYE48uzK2Ehl7F6Je_7fHa?dl=0


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 9, 2015)

It is, or was, a fantastic test of golf with spectacular views. Visited it in recent years for a brief look but not played it since the early 70's.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd never even heard of this place, but it's going on my hit list for the next time I'm in the area.  Looks lovely.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			It is, or was, a fantastic test of golf with spectacular views. Visited it in recent years for a brief look but not played it since the early 70's.
		
Click to expand...




Duckster said:



			I'd never even heard of this place, but it's going on my hit list for the next time I'm in the area. Looks lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Both. It's a great place to play golf


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 30, 2021)

Holy thread resurrection!

I'm staying in Borth this weekend and may have the chance to have a knock on Sunday morning (weather dependent).

Is the course any good? Has anyone played it recently? 

Thanks


----------

